
2-Year-Olds Convert Binary To Hexadecimals In Game Experiment - m0rph3v5
http://www.flippybitandtheattackofthehexadecimalsfrombase16.com
======
rurounijones
WARNING: Loud and obnoxious 8-bit music on autoplay when the page loads.

~~~
na85
"8-bit music" is a non-sequitur.

~~~
mantrax4
"Music which is reminiscent of a game console from the late 80s until the
early 90s, where the sound was produced by dedicated 8-bit sound chips,
working alongside 8-bit primary CPU and using 8-bit DAC for conversion to
analog output."

Is this better?

Or how about just "8-bit music".

~~~
na85
Or, you know, chip music. Since the music is mostly mp3 it's not 8-bit.

I'm surprised a community as pedantic as this one doesn't get it.

~~~
mantrax4
8-bit _music_ is a nickname for a music genre.

8-bit _audio sampling_ is a specific level of digital audio fidelity.

Human language is context sensitive. Pedantic doesn't mean we have to be
stupid.

------
ctdonath
Please let this be real, and back on the iOS App Store soon. My kids would so
play & learn from this, just as they've spent lots of time on DragonBox
learning core concepts of algebra.

The most annoying thing about April Fool's Day is everything that should be
real but isn't, and everything that is real but shouldn't.

------
wobbleblob
Maybe it's an april fools, but the game is actually there, and it's playable.

The solution is to memorize the 4-bit sequence of each of the 16 digits, type
the left nibble with your left hand and the right nibble with the right on the
number row.

It takes a few minutes of practice

~~~
Patrick_Devine
You have just learned how to use chmod correctly! The only difference is chmod
uses octal, instead of hex.

------
neonkiwi
Nice game! As it stands, later 'enemies' appear higher than more recent (and
therefore more imminent) ones. The downside is that you sometimes can't read a
number properly because it's occluded—with that font, the bottom of a
character is not sufficient to identify what the character is.

My suggestion is to have the enemy z-index start at a high number and
decrement per enemy (eg, z-index = 1000 - enemy_number). Trivial fix, and that
way more pertinent enemies are on top with their numbers visible.

------
Yver
So I assume this is an April Fools? Not sure, and I hate expanding efforts on
filtering April Fools.

Tried the game, it's nice. Got 1 point on my first try, somehow managed 15
points on the second. I don't think a baby would get any points, so I'll go
with April Fools.

~~~
ern
If it is an April fool, then it is not entirely off the mark as satire. It
isn't uncommon to see reviews of apps like Dragonbox and Slice Fractions where
bloggers claim "my 5 year old can do algebra"[ _] or "my 3 year old can do
fractions".

[_] My son could play Dragonbox when he was 3, so I am not knocking the game,
but I am skeptical it will be of much use when he does algebra in school.

~~~
zecho
My 5-year old daughter played through Dragonbox pretty quickly and afterward I
went through some concepts with her like x/x = 1 or 1x = x.

When shown to her using fractions of a drawn circle or simple multiplication
of real objects, she seemed to understand the concept in the abstract.

However, once I introduced something like ayx/yx = a, it seemed to trip her
up, even though the motions in Dragonbox made sense to her.

That said, I'm not sure I understood why x/x = 1 until much after 5 years old,
so maybe there's something to be said about going through the motions of
computation before truly understanding the general concept.

------
ssdsa
Nice one! Converting Binary to Hexadecimals is easy when you've got experience
from coding assembler on your Commodore 64. Just remember the 4 bits for each
hexadecimal digit. Then enter the 4 bits of the first digit with your left
hand and the 4 bits of the seconds digit with your right hand.

------
gadders
I can't believe that URL wasn't already taken.

~~~
mglauco
lol

------
bulte-rs
Just had my two year old daughter beat me at this game. Thanks for destroying
my self-esteem.

~~~
NoodleIncident
Wait, are you serious? Or is this more April Fools?

~~~
bulte-rs
Actually. It's - unfortunately for me - partly true. She was able to figure
out that you're able to use the number keys before me, and actually hitting
1A... I was fiddling around with my mouse up to that moment :|

(Semi off topic: I don't know how far developed your offspring is, but my four
days shy of two years old is only able to count up to three and recognize her
own name when written down sufficiently large ;)

Edit: she's also able to mash key's like a perl programmer)

------
TomAnthony
So the game was really hard to begin with, until I realised...

The hex numbers are two digits, and you can treat them both separately, so use
the first 4 bits for the first hex digit and the second 4 bits for the second.

If you were brute forcing, this reduces the search space from 256 options to
32.

A good reminder of how you can handle hex. Really nice.

------
recursive
Apparently, I'm the only one who can't figure out how to play. It seems you're
supposed to launch missiles, but all I can do is make them pop into and out of
the ground. As soon as the first bug reaches the ground, I lose, regardless of
how many missiles I have showing.

~~~
Elhana
Bugs have a hex number of them, you need to match it with a binary
representation with rockets.. I'm still slower than that kid.

------
cantfindmypass
Being able to rebind the keys would be really nice. The keys are decently
intuitive, but it sucks pretty bad if you have a split keyboard.

------
Pseudochu
This is the next 2048 for me at least. Simple, fun, addicting. Achieved a
highscore of 41 before my wrist caved in.

------
chrisfarms
That game got a lot more fun when I found out the number keys work ... it's
like playing a hexadecimal piano!

------
m0rph3v5
This was indeed an April fools joke ;). Our idea for the joke came a little
too late to get our iOS version reviewed in time. So that one is on its way to
Apple as we speak. Thanks for the great comments, it was a pleasure to read
them!

------
fredley
Their update says it was removed from the Apple App Store. I can't find out
why, does anyone know (or might be able to hazard an educated guess) why it
was taken down?

~~~
gus_massa
I guess they baned the word “flappy” in all their forms, to prevent an
avalanche of “flappy bird” clones, and that includes “flippy”. The game
mechanics is totally unrelated, but the name is “too” similar, for a very low
value of similarity.

~~~
dllthomas
They've got a Levenshtein distance of 3 (replace 'a' with 'i', delete 'd',
replace 'r' with 't').

------
nullz
"Seven percent of the test group could bitshift"

------
Aardwolf
Well, that's easy, binary to decimal is a lot harder.

------
SimeVidas
Can anyone explain how to win at this game? How to you determine the binary
representation of a two-character hex number in your head?

~~~
meritt
Same way you convert one-character hex to binary. Then you simply do it again.

~~~
SimeVidas
Ah of course. I forgot :-)

------
alxndr
Now this is a pretty cool April Fools thing.

------
slipstream-
After a few tries my high score is 0x13 :D

Of course, I'm about to try again.

(really needs a shorter URL too. too bad flippybit.com is taken.)

~~~
er35826
My first game was 1 point. I tried clicking on the falling bugs and saw some
numbers lighting up, but I didn't quite realize I had to click on the numbers
at the bottom to 'prep' rockets.

My next game was a much more respectable 25.

~~~
slipstream-
Heh. I keep beating my high score in almost every new game I play.

------
jezfromfuture
if u mash the keys from 1-8 randomly , its pretty easy to score big ;)

------
pbhjpbhj
5 woot!

Caught some lucky numbers FE was first!

